# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  RADIACION SOLAR: GORRAS POR SOMBREROS

## Alper

Amigos:
La protección de los rayos solares, para los que trabajamos en el campo, es muy importante.
Adjunto un artículo cedido gentilmente por el Dr. Marcos Grigioni.  www.cuencarural.com/servicios/seguridad_e_higiene_rural/78830-gorras-por-sombreros/ 
Espero sea de utilidad. 
Saludos cordiales.Temas similares: Manual de secado solar de frutas y verduras Energia Solar Artículo: Uso de energía solar en Ancash, Arequipa, Lambayeque, Moquegua, Puno y Tacna es altamente rentable Arequipa y Puno presentan riesgo "extremo" de radiación ultravioleta, advierte Senamhi La radiación solar llega a niveles de riesgo este verano en el Perú

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Alper

A los amigos que trabajan  principalmente en los Departamentos de Cajamarca, Arequipa y Puno, requieren de especial cuidado y protección de la radiación solar.
Saludos cordiales.

----------

